# Damn - 1 and 2?



## inator (Oct 24, 2006)

Well I took my 7 year old son to his first NBA game tonight. He seemed to have a lot of fun. That is until the 4th quarter when he tired out. But then so did the Suns, which lead to another blown double digit lead.

The Jazz did play well. In fact I was a shocked to see how good they run team ball. A lot of cuts to the hoop and short drop offs. We gave up way too many layups. But then again they hit a ton of jump shots too.

Amare had an off night, but it seemed to be plenty of minutes. We had a chance at the end to tie it up, but LB couldn't get the driving lay in to drop. Damn, are we really 1 and 2 right now?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

inator said:


> Well I took my 7 year old son to his first NBA game tonight. He seemed to have a lot of fun. That is until the 4th quarter when he tired out. But then so did the Suns, which lead to another blown double digit lead.
> 
> The Jazz did play well. In fact I was a shocked to see how good they run team ball. A lot of cuts to the hoop and short drop offs. We gave up way too many layups. But then again they hit a ton of jump shots too.
> 
> Amare had an off night, but it seemed to be plenty of minutes. We had a chance at the end to tie it up, but LB couldn't get the driving lay in to drop. Damn, are we really 1 and 2 right now?


Last year we were 4-4 to begin. Then we had a 9 game win streak.
So, you have to take it one game at a time.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Coach D said it best, in all 3 games they have been up big, but screwed up.

At times, the Suns have played flawlessly in every game and have shown just how deadly they can play.

We have a lot of talented players and need to find ways to involve them all AND get Amare back into the mix.

Give it some time, we don't need to go 62-20 again. We just need 50 wins and a first round advantage for the playoffs.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

inator said:


> Well I took my 7 year old son to his first NBA game tonight. He seemed to have a lot of fun. That is until the 4th quarter when he tired out.


The trick is to go grab some of the Birthday Cake ice cream from the Coldstone stand right near the middle of the 3rd. Take my daughter every time I go to a game, works like a charm. :cheers:


----------



## inator (Oct 24, 2006)

Tiz said:


> The trick is to go grab some of the Birthday Cake ice cream from the Coldstone stand right near the middle of the 3rd. Take my daughter every time I go to a game, works like a charm. :cheers:


We did that very thing, but at half time. Taking him at the end of the 3rd sounds like the way to go.


----------

